# Weird Buzzing Noise...



## FrankTheTank (Nov 29, 2004)

I have a 1993 240SX SE and when im driving along, the Brake light is ALWAYS on....its like there is a short or a fuse problem somewhere. But when the brake light goes out, there is this weird buzzing noise that comes from the left hand side of the dashboard....i dont know y its there and id really like to get rid of it. But the weird thing is that when i let of the gas or somethin, the light would turn back on and the sound would go away....then sometimes when i put my foot on the gas again, the light goes out and the buzz comes back. Sometimes it doesnt.....so basically, when the light is on, there is no noise..but when its out, there is that buzzing noise. Any suggestions on how i can fix it? thanks :cheers:


----------



## holydiver (Jun 9, 2004)

FrankTheTank said:


> I have a 1993 240SX SE and when im driving along, the Brake light is ALWAYS on....its like there is a short or a fuse problem somewhere. But when the brake light goes out, there is this weird buzzing noise that comes from the left hand side of the dashboard....i dont know y its there and id really like to get rid of it. But the weird thing is that when i let of the gas or somethin, the light would turn back on and the sound would go away....then sometimes when i put my foot on the gas again, the light goes out and the buzz comes back. Sometimes it doesnt.....so basically, when the light is on, there is no noise..but when its out, there is that buzzing noise. Any suggestions on how i can fix it? thanks :cheers:


i have the same problem in my '92. i'm thinking it might be a slight problem in the electronics. nissans are known (and no offense to anyone here, i still love 'em to death) for their not so fabulous electronics.


----------



## Marblecake (Jun 19, 2004)

If you look on the back of the cluster is there a plug with 2 wires coming from the right side"looking at the back" I think that is for warning bell. If the brake light is from the ebrake lever see if its connecting when all the way down. Its a silly ? but i have to ask it. Are you low on brake fluid?


----------



## FrankTheTank (Nov 29, 2004)

Marblecake said:


> If you look on the back of the cluster is there a plug with 2 wires coming from the right side"looking at the back" I think that is for warning bell. If the brake light is from the ebrake lever see if its connecting when all the way down. Its a silly ? but i have to ask it. Are you low on brake fluid?


Im not low on brake fluid, but i will have to check that cluster thing. Do u know where it is? lol i just got my car so i dont really know too much about it yet.


----------



## Marblecake (Jun 19, 2004)

Look what i put in quotes. There is a like white square on the right side of the cluster if you are looking on at the back of it. There is a 2 wire plug going ot a bell. I think you can just unplug it.


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

you may not be low but just top it off to the maximum line. mine was like right in the middle of the max and min and my light kept ocming on. someone said to top it off and i havent seen the light since...i never had any buzzes though...


----------

